# "Baby Bettas" ~Petco



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

Hello Everyone!

Today, I entered my local Petco to get my 3 Bettas their fish food. However, like always, I couldn't help take a peak at the bettas. And yes, as you may have guessed by now, I did end up bringing one home.  As I was scanning the tiny cups for the bettas, I came to one that appeared empty. I picked it up and looked into the cup from the bottom. There she was. 

A tiny Betta fry, smaller than any Betta I had _ever_ seen. I wanted to throw up. She had horrible stress stripes, she was a pale pale blue and probably fin rot although her fins were so tiny it was hard to tell for sure. On the top of her cup, she was labeled "Baby Betta". 

It turns out, Petco has started a new chain of "Baby Betta"s. And they were all dead. Except Lily, the one I decided to purchase for $1.99 . How sick. 

_I searched the forums and I couldn't find a thread about this, so I apologize if this has already been discussed. And also if this thread should be moved, please let me know how because I wasn't quite sure how I could. _

~Fawnleaf


----------



## o0 BuBbLeS 0o (Dec 22, 2011)

Ugh, I know! It's terrible. I saw the baby bettas for the first time a few days ago. At least there weren't any dead ones with the ones I saw. I almost took one home but I wanted to do a little more research so I would know how to properly care for them. Good luck with her! I hope she survives.


----------



## styggian (Dec 13, 2011)

I have a baby, I got her about three weeks ago. She's getting big and eating well. Still no vibrancy, but that could take months.


----------



## newarkhiphop (Apr 22, 2011)

yea my petco had a sale going on 

1 baby betta
1 bottle of water conditoner 
1 1gallon tank

$10 

day i went they had no babies left, buf if the way they take care of there adult bettas is sign smh

post pics of your betta plz


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

oh my! That's not good. betta fry that small have yet to develop...well, not only their colors and finnage, but their immune systems.


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

What have you been feeding your baby? I have blood worms, and betta flakes (the pellets haven't been fitting in her mouth). I crushed the flakes and I think I saw her eating one but I can't be sure. Would you suggest I get some brine shrimp? My petco doesn't have live, so would dried be alright?


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

At the request of newarkhiphop, I tried taking pictures of Lily but they were all horrible, since my mother has our camera and the only other one I have is on my ipod. The camera on my Ipod is horrible for close ups, or pictures of small objects like Lily. Sorry.


----------



## watergale (Dec 19, 2011)

if you can bbs or crushed pellets


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

if you can find them, I've fed betta, platy, danio and molly fry nutrafin max baby fish formula... they are like grains of salt - so, small pellets for babies


----------



## styggian (Dec 13, 2011)

My baby was big enough to eat the tiniest of new life spectrum betta pellets. I make sure she eats when I feed everyone, and she's definitely getting bigger. There's fry food, but I haven't needed it. She can eat a bit of freeze dried bloodworms if I crumble some.


----------



## Crayola (Dec 26, 2011)

I've been aware of Petco's new chain of baby bettas, but in the Petco in my area, they take great care of all of their animals. I've never came across a dead fish in there. I went in there about 2 months ago and noticed that the fish employees were treating some of the bettas for some sort of illness. I think it was finrot. I wonder why the same store could be so different.


----------



## SilverMagnolia (Dec 27, 2010)

I just bought one today. :] They are cute and sad. But I put mine in with a female. They are getting along fairly well. Kim (my baby) is not sickly, thank God! What's the best way to introduce Bettas? Amethyst is my female. And I am not sure what Kim is yet.


----------



## NewFishyOwner (Dec 24, 2011)

Wow baby Betta's That is something is like what selling puppies and not eaven. If I'm finding out so much info on just taking care of a Betta I can't imagine a baby Betta.


----------



## Moclam (Nov 11, 2011)

It seems my local Petco isn't selling them. However, I am slightly glad about such information. While the fish caretakers are amazing at there job there, the others tend to screw it up, and end up killing half there stock. It's sad to see lovely care from others get taken away from them.


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

I'm waiting for my local petco to stock them because I really want one  I have seen them before but i wasn't in a position to buy one..but now I am!! I have pellets that I can crush and some dried bloodworms  I'm really excited ^.^ anyone know when petco gets their betta shipments in??


----------



## carzz (Mar 8, 2011)

I bought a baby this afternoon. He's in my kitchen in a new plastic betta keeper. It's maybe half way filled, with a heater. I'm feeding him crushed pellets and bloodworms, and I have bbs in the hatching process.  he's very cute and very active. I know he might not survive, but at least he will die with some one to love him, right? But I will feed him often, and change his water daily. His name is Pikachu!!


----------



## carzz (Mar 8, 2011)




----------



## watergale (Dec 19, 2011)

can't see the picture...


----------



## carzz (Mar 8, 2011)

I shall half to post it tomorrow on my computer, nOt my phone...


----------



## Moclam (Nov 11, 2011)

@FireKidomaru

They get them in on Wednesday last time I checked.


----------



## watergale (Dec 19, 2011)

ok i shall check tomorrow, in the mean time i wish your baby betta well!


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

Thanks moclam! I can't wait  I'm really excited


----------



## Moclam (Nov 11, 2011)

Not a problem at all! I hope you find a lovely new friend. <3


----------



## Crayola (Dec 26, 2011)

I want to get a baby betta from Petco, but I don't feel like I should because I've only just started with my education on these fish. Perhaps I'll get one in the future. :-D


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

My "Baby Betta" appears to be a female, hence the name Lily. But it has come to my attention that I do not know how old she is, and therefore I do not know if she has yet to show any signs of being male or female. Her body structure looks female. (However she is very thin and my have been food deprived, hence being dumped in the pet-store). She also has short fins, but since I have never raised a fry I do not know how old the fry are before the males grow longer fins. 

So my question is this: How can I tell for sure whether Lily is indeed a female, and how old must she be before I can tell for sure? 
NOTE: Sorry, I can't take pictures, I already tried. My mom has our good camera and my Ipod has horrible detail. Lily looks like a little pale blue dot in the water.


----------



## CalvinWill (Sep 23, 2011)

My "baby" is doing rather well. He has survived a month, and is getting much bigger. His color is great. Nice blue body with heavy red fins. He is very obviously a double-tail (i knew that when I got him) but I can't tell yet if he is a veil or D/SD/HM. 

He is currently in a 1 gallon that is wedged between my 2 10g tanks and gets heat from them. His water stays at 78, just from being between 2 81 degree tanks. He will be going into one of the 10g tanks once my sponge filters get in.

I feed him New Life Spectrum GROW formula. Small fish formula works great too. Personally I wouldn't hatch BBS for 1 tiny fish. More power to you guys.

Despite his diminutive size, he swallows bloodworms whole and even inhaled an adult brine shrimp that I feed him to see what he would do.

I'll post pictures of him in his thread later today maybe.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Even with stores being the same, the practices within are different.. For instance, how many have come across a Walmart that actually could take care of the fish? Not many, if at all any. Ours, did because we had an experienced manager, who made sure the employees knew what they were doing, or else they were transfered. Our dead fish only came to be because of bad shipping methods ><

All depends on the people in the store


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Fawnleaf said:


> My "Baby Betta" appears to be a female, hence the name Lily. But it has come to my attention that I do not know how old she is, and therefore I do not know if she has yet to show any signs of being male or female. Her body structure looks female. (However she is very thin and my have been food deprived, hence being dumped in the pet-store). She also has short fins, but since I have never raised a fry I do not know how old the fry are before the males grow longer fins.
> 
> So my question is this: How can I tell for sure whether Lily is indeed a female, and how old must she be before I can tell for sure?
> NOTE: Sorry, I can't take pictures, I already tried. My mom has our good camera and my Ipod has horrible detail. Lily looks like a little pale blue dot in the water.


It may be awhile before you can tell.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i hatched BBS for one fry. one teaspoon of eggs, fed Chappy twice a day for two to three days.


----------



## carzz (Mar 8, 2011)

This is my baby that I told you about, Pikachu. But if 'he' happens to grow up as a 'her', then I'll just call him Pika


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

Hello! My baby looks a lot like Pikachu! Except Lily is pale blue (with stress stripes, sadly), is thinner, and I think she may even be smaller! Lily also has clamped fins and won't eat much. Looks like you got lucky with him (or her)! He/she looks very healthy! Good luck!


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

young bettas keep the stripe for a few months. it's not a stress stripe. :V Chappy had hers for almost two months before it went away, and she was perfectly happy.


----------



## carzz (Mar 8, 2011)

he acts way healthy too! he is a very spunky little one. I could have purchased blue with stripes on it, but I really wanted Piko, we connected


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks Luimeril! That makes me feel a bit better.  Carzz, how are you feeding Pikachu? Do you crush up blood-worms?


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

no problem! i really want one of these babies, but can't get to PetCo. :T maybe i can talk mom into going. she'll like their selection of fish, that's for sure!

also, i fed Chappy a mixture of live BBS and crushed New Life Spectrum Grow pellets. she LOVED it! i loved watching her chase the BBS around and eat them, and she looked so cute with her fat, orange belly!


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

The Babies sure are a hand-full! Lily's already given me quite a bit of grief in the past 48 hours! If you do end up getting one, make sure you get the healthiest fry possible.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i'm well prepared! still have my BBS eggs, but i'm not sure if they're still alive, and i have plenty of NLS. i raised Chappy from a month-old fry, so.... it'd be fun, raising another!


----------



## NewFishyOwner (Dec 24, 2011)

Oh My! Then Mine is a full grown female He/She is sooooo cuite! But Me not getting a little guy like that I'm still in the learning process of one Betta.


----------



## carzz (Mar 8, 2011)

I fees Pikachu a mix of crushed bloodworms and crushed pellets. And I'm trying to hatch bbs, but it's been about 50 hours since I put them in the water and nada..... Anyone know the salt/water ratio?


----------



## carzz (Mar 8, 2011)

Fawnleaf, is Lily okay?


----------



## Magikarp (Dec 28, 2011)

Hey guys, I just purchased a baby betta from Petco about one week ago. I set him up in a 10 gallon tank with a heater + filter. I've been researching about bettas for a couple of months now, but havent really looked into baby bettas. I'm a bit nervous since I've heard that it can be difficult to take care of these guys.

Here's my tank (both plants are silk plants)










I put 2 layers of pantyhose over the filter and baffled it so the current wouldn't be too strong.

The heater stays at a constant 80-81F. 

He's been swimming around a lot and has been eating crushed betta pellets twice a day, equaling one full pellet a day. (he eats after the food sinks to the floor)

Is there any advice that can be given to me? His colors are amazing! A blue/red (delta i believe).


----------



## jibruno (Dec 26, 2011)

i was there the other day and saw the same thing, cups full of "baby bettas" all dead or sick


----------



## watergale (Dec 19, 2011)

going to petco today we will see what the have here in flag...


----------



## 4mb3rNich0l3 (Dec 22, 2011)

That's so sad .. Luckily there are the few of us who try to do it right....


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

They should not be selling baby bettas. Not only could someone inexperienced say " I think I got 4 baby girls" sticks them together and could end up coming home to a blood bath because one or all were males... >< Plus the poor fish don't have a good immune system after being dumped into a filthy cup :-( I'm glad some of you are trying hard for your babies! Now I am scared to even find out about the city's Petco/Petsmart...


----------



## watergale (Dec 19, 2011)

just went to petco, they are selling them in my area, all their cups look almost spotless though didn't see anyone dead


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

@Carzz

Thanks for asking! Yeah, Lily's alright. I spend about 30 minutes each morning and night making sure she eats. So far, she has eaten crushed betta flakes and thawed brine shrimp. 


@Magikarp

Your tank set up is beautiful! Your baby betta looks well taken care of! He is gorgeous! Do you have any idea what you will name him? Oh, and welcome to Bettafish.com!


----------



## carzz (Mar 8, 2011)

Pikachu Is doing great! Today I change his water and feed him his first live bbs!!!


----------



## gossipgirl1031 (Dec 7, 2011)

I have 4 of the babies & 4 juveniles. The babies are a LOT of work. I have so many because whenever i would wind up at a Petco, there would be cups of dead ones surrounding the small amount left over. The juvies were purchased as babies and are now older and starting to really show their sex characteristics. I was surprised by one, who I thought was a cambodian female VT, now I think I have a red/orange male VT. Within the last week or so I've seen a ton of new fin growth & darkening of color. I'll post a pic & you guys tell me what you think if you don't mind.


----------



## gossipgirl1031 (Dec 7, 2011)




----------



## gossipgirl1031 (Dec 7, 2011)




----------



## gossipgirl1031 (Dec 7, 2011)

I agree. My two older girls got moved into a divided much larger tank and ever since it has been a non-stop flare fest! If they could get at one another they would go crazy. I may end up separating them, since one wasn't liking her new roommate too much. I'll give them a few days and see how they do. I don't know how people are able to house their girls together. Do I just have really aggressive females?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

sooo cute  

How old are they? they could be still young, and males o.o;;; I've had to stuff the tank full of plants, then upgrade to add another 9 gallons... I've had a macho girl before -.-;; Some are just meaners, and some are so mellow.


----------



## gossipgirl1031 (Dec 7, 2011)

Sena Hansler said:


> sooo cute
> 
> How old are they? they could be still young, and males o.o;;; I've had to stuff the tank full of plants, then upgrade to add another 9 gallons... I've had a macho girl before -.-;; Some are just meaners, and some are so mellow.


Siobhan (the one in the photos) I've had for almost 6 weeks. "She" started out very pale in body color with darker and much smaller red fins. I think I may have to rename "her". Male, right? The fin growth was very quick. She may be 3 months old at best. My other aggressive girls look older than Siobhan and have kept the rounder, smaller tails and appear to be VT and not PK.


----------



## carzz (Mar 8, 2011)

Hey guys! Update on Piko, he just ate dinner, 2 bbs and 1 bbs earlier. I changed his water too. When feeding the bbs though, I have to transfer his to his petco cup Or else he doesn't realize his food has been servered. But now he is very hyper and happy! I wish I could record him and show you all!!! But he is just soooooo cute!! Now off to clean rest of tanks.


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

@Carzz
That's absolutely adorable! It's so funny that he doesn't realize he can eat until you change his bowl. 

Lily ate an entire Brine Shrimp today! Hooray! She's still pale and frail and all, but she hasn't gotten any worse. I am working on finding her a tank for when she gets bigger. I think since she is so tiny, a large tank would stress her out (since it would be hard for her to get to the surface). Hopefully she's growing.
But it has come to my attention that Lily is the smallest of any Baby Betta (from Petco) that I have seen so far on Bettafish.com . :/ Hopefully her growth won't be stunted. 

Good luck, everyone, with your new babies!


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

Crayola said:


> I've been aware of Petco's new chain of baby bettas, but in the Petco in my area, they take great care of all of their animals. I've never came across a dead fish in there. I went in there about 2 months ago and noticed that the fish employees were treating some of the bettas for some sort of illness. I think it was finrot. I wonder why the same store could be so different.


different managers and employees, i'll check if my local petco has any of these "baby bettas" and i'll talk to them about it.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

gossipgirl1031 said:


> I don't know how people are able to house their girls together. Do I just have really aggressive females?


I just recently set up a sorority, I had one girl, Eurydice, break out all hell, she ripped up two other females in less than a minute then tried to get in a fight with two other females at the same time... I put her in a time out and everyone else is getting along without a hitch
Some gals just aren't meant for sorority life, lol, Im going to try re-introducing Dice in a couple days when she gets a chance to chill out, but if that doesn't work then she will be a solo gal


I don't have any petco baby bettas (just the babies I have gotten from breeders here)

But I have noticed that my Petsmart is starting to sell them 
I was SO tempted to get one little blue guy, but I was two hours from home and my BF's car does not have a heater :-(


----------



## Jodah (Nov 15, 2011)

Haven't noticed any baby bettas in my local petco. Not that I should be buying anymore anywho, but would be cool to get one. I'm sure it would make setting up a sorority easier.


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

Jodah said:


> Haven't noticed any baby bettas in my local petco. Not that I should be buying anymore anywho, but would be cool to get one. I'm sure it would make setting up a sorority easier.


 if you could tell if they were a boy or girl when they are fry, then i would've had a bizillion girls then xD


----------



## carzz (Mar 8, 2011)

Fawnleaf: what is the temp of lilys water? And what size of tank is she in? Piko is in a 1 gal betta keeper (I think) but I only have maybe 2 inches of water.


----------



## Ayane Hajinmon (Dec 30, 2011)

carzz said:


> This is my baby that I told you about, Pikachu. But if 'he' happens to grow up as a 'her', then I'll just call him Pika
> 
> View attachment 44173


wow...i never see baby one before...is that her color? or it will change as she get older?


----------



## carzz (Mar 8, 2011)

Ayane Hajinmon said:


> wow...i never see baby one before...is that her color? or it will change as she get older?


I assume Pikachu is about 2.5 maybe 3 weeks old. He will grow and get color and more finnage. He is just way to young to show color at all. But never fear, I will keep you updated on how he is including pictures.


----------



## Ayane Hajinmon (Dec 30, 2011)

carzz said:


> I assume Pikachu is about 2.5 maybe 3 weeks old. He will grow and get color and more finnage. He is just way to young to show color at all. But never fear, I will keep you updated on how he is including pictures.


oh so its a he...i couldnt tell sorry
haha i like the name pikachu 

pika pi...pika pikachu


----------



## carzz (Mar 8, 2011)

I don't know if it is a he or she, to early to tell. But I call him a he cuz I think he will be


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

in reply to that picture... looks like a male to me, by the dorsal and ventral fins... I may be wrong, but at the 3 month spot, males display brighter colors, you can see a more clearly defined "beared" and they will be more aggressive (usually)


----------



## gossipgirl1031 (Dec 7, 2011)

Sounds about right for what we have going on here and it happened quickly. I love that name though! I'll have to keep it on the back burner and be thankful that "he" is healthy & happy. Can't think of a masculine form of Siobhan.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol: well, "he" may be a definite he  give him another month, and his fins should grow out to VT as he looks VT.


----------



## carzz (Mar 8, 2011)

Question: how many bbs does it take to feed a fry who is ---------- big?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

guessing the ---------- is your fish size? :lol: 

Remember betta's tummies are the size of their eye. I'd say roughly, go by that 2-3 a day, if he only knows "many feedings" then slowly getting them down to 2 times, if you could.


----------



## carzz (Mar 8, 2011)

I've been told that they need to be fed every 6 hours or so. I fed him 4 thus morning and hardly any mix. Now I'm at work, but I'll probably give him
Two tonight. If I go by his eye size, hed get ten bbs! Lol his wyes are massive!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol: well at his size he doesn't need the every 6 hour feeding... I used to do the every 4 hours, feeding my newborn - 2 month fry got every 6 hours, then after that it was 3 feedings, mixed diet.. Then you just wean them to the usual food you feed your other bettas  (mixing bbs with crushed pellet/flake)


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

I will be going to Petco for the first time in a couple months this weekend. I hope I dont see any baby bettas left.


----------



## gossipgirl1031 (Dec 7, 2011)

That's what I've been doing Sena. My babies are maybe 6 weeks old and I've cut them to 3 times a day (small meals) and my juvies are pretty much eating what the adults are eating. I have to go to the store today to pick up more antibiotics for my newest rescue. I'm hoping to not walk away w/any more babies or rescues, but I'm afraid I will.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

That's good  
:lol: close your eyes and run? xDD


----------



## gossipgirl1031 (Dec 7, 2011)

They just had to have one teeny tiny little one left with 4 dead ones around it. Lucky #16 I guess. I go in for antibiotics (which they didn't have) & come out with a baby betta, 2 cat beds, a new water change tank for my King (he doesn't fit in the cups) & another tank for the baby. Now I have to order the antibiotics and overnight them (thanks Amazon Prime!).


----------



## carzz (Mar 8, 2011)

gossipgirl1031 said:


> They just had to have one teeny tiny little one left with 4 dead ones around it. Lucky #16 I guess. I go in for antibiotics (which they didn't have) & come out with a baby betta, 2 cat beds, a new water change tank for my King (he doesn't fit in the cups) & another tank for the baby. Now I have to order the antibiotics and overnight them (thanks Amazon Prime!).


Lol


----------



## Ayane Hajinmon (Dec 30, 2011)

gossipgirl1031 said:


> They just had to have one teeny tiny little one left with 4 dead ones around it. Lucky #16 I guess. I go in for antibiotics (which they didn't have) & come out with a baby betta, 2 cat beds, a new water change tank for my King (he doesn't fit in the cups) & another tank for the baby. Now I have to order the antibiotics and overnight them (thanks Amazon Prime!).


i wanna see the baby :-D


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

fortunately my 2 local petcos had no baby bettas. Some young/tiny ones but no babies


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

haha that is what always happens! and yeah, Shadow doesn't fit in cups either :lol: he was in a huge tupperware thing from like the late 80's o_o


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

*@gossipgirl1031*

lol I love how I'm reading this post:

"_That's what I've been doing Sena. My babies are maybe 6 weeks old and I've cut them to 3 times a day (small meals) and my juvies are pretty much eating what the adults are eating. I have to go to the store today to pick up more antibiotics for my newest rescue. I'm hoping to not walk away w/any more babies or rescues, but I'm afraid I will_."



And then I read this post almost directly after; 

"_They just had to have one teeny tiny little one left with 4 dead ones around it. Lucky #16 I guess. I go in for antibiotics (which they didn't have) & come out with a baby betta, 2 cat beds, a new water change tank for my King (he doesn't fit in the cups) & another tank for the baby. Now I have to order the antibiotics and overnight them (thanks Amazon Prime!)_."

I literally Laughed Out Loud lol


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

*Update on Lily: * Today I woke up and Lily's stress stripes were gone! Hooray! She is now a dark shade of blue! Her fins are unclamped, she's more active and she's STARVING! lol She eats what ever I give her! Now I have to be careful to watch how much she eats! Before I had to sit by her tank for 15 minutes and watch her eat the brine shrimp and crushed flakes. I'm so happy! She's super active too! Every time I come up to her tank she dashes up and stares at me like my older boys do! 

And Lily might end up being a Willy! Her tail looks a bit long for a female. If I'm right (I'm probably wrong since I have never raised a fry) she or he looks like a blue delta. 

Yay!! How is everyone else holding up with their babies?


----------



## Magikarp (Dec 28, 2011)

^Glad Lily is doing well 

My betta (havent named him yet... or her? lol) has been doing great. He's always swimming around and i've noticed that it seems like he isnt scared of anything lol.. when i do water changes he just comes up to my hand and starts like.. pecking at me. Also, everytime i walk by the tank he rushes to the front  probably assuming im going to feed him.


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

i know the baby bettas thing is kinda bad, it sounds interesting and i wish my LPC had them.


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

*@Magikarp *

I'm glad your little Betta is doing well! Hopefully we can all keep our babies from becoming sick, with their repressed immune-systems and all. 


*@BettaGirl290*
It's kind of a conflict of interest, isn't it? You kinda want a baby, but you don't want to give the Pet-stores more money, or the idea that selling fry is a good idea. But the Pet-stores are good, they make you give in and buy them just to save them. Curse you Petco and Petsmart!!!


----------



## gossipgirl1031 (Dec 7, 2011)

carzz said:


> This is my baby that I told you about, Pikachu. But if 'he' happens to grow up as a 'her', then I'll just call him Pika
> 
> View attachment 44173


Cute-so teeny


----------



## gossipgirl1031 (Dec 7, 2011)

Fawnleaf said:


> *@gossipgirl1031*
> 
> lol I love how I'm reading this post:
> 
> ...


Thanks! I'm glad my situation can be funny, because when you have 16 & a cat that's almost 3 times the size of a regular cat-you have to look for the humor  I am thankful that all of my little ones are happy & healthy. Thriving better in my care than at the pet store. What's just one or two more, right? 

I bought 2 cat beds thinking he may not fit either, but we'll try them out and take one back. Jack (the cat) decided he likes a combination of the two beds smushed together. Seriously?! I can't believe it. Well at least I have no reason in the near future to go back to the pet store. I do need to order more tanks online though.


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

Your cat is adorable! He's in your avatar, right? I have a soft spot for orange cats! Not that I have one, my mom's allergic but they are so adorable! My dog did the same thing with the beds! Pets always find ways to annoy you!


----------



## gossipgirl1031 (Dec 7, 2011)

Thank you so much! Yes, the cat in my avatar is my first rescue-Jack. He had been really sick for over a week, but is now bouncing back. He's so big that the one bed just wasn't enough space (his backside dropped off the back edge). But he lieks the 2. He's very "helpful" at water change time . 

How are everyones' babies doing? Sydney Rose is settling into her new home & when I get a chance I'll try and post a picture. In the meantime, I have an album just for the babies on my profile. 

Happy New Year everyone


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

I am glad jack is doing better! He is just so sweet! Blood luck with hour baby, we can't wait to see pics!!!


----------



## PeteWentzGirl518 (Jun 12, 2012)

*Curious~**

Hi everyone! I just thought I'd add my own little story to this thread, 

It was approximately two weeks ago when I entered my local petco and discovered "baby bettas". I was surprised that they sold them so young, and I bought a very cute almost Cambodian looking one. I named him/her Diamond. I bought them for the surprise. 

A few days later -maybe a week- Diamond passed away. :-( I wondered what it was that I had done wrong. After I bought him, I researched what I was supposed to do with him to keep him alive (as he could not eat the big pellets). I didn't find much. 

Not long after, I purchased two Crowntails, a girl and a boy. The girl is named Felicity -she's white/pastel with a splash of red on her tailfin. The boy is named Stryker -he's a gorgeous array of various colors including white/pink, light purple, silvery-blue, and firey-red tips. 

I plan on breeding them very soon, so I began doing some extensive research on the topic. I went through different breeders' websites and looked at many youtube videos. My main concern is how to care for the fry - which I discovered is a difficult task. According to a chart I found, the Baby Bettas sold at petco are more or less 7 weeks of age. 

At this age, Bettas require special foods and temperatures, which I was unaware of - and not warned from the petco assistant people. I'm really not too happy with them. The poor baby went home with me thinking it would be properly cared for, because petco neglected to tell me they really are too young and are very sensitive.

I've been fishkeeping for over 12 years and I love fish. I really do. This is cruel and I hope that fewer and fewer people buy these baby Bettas unless they know how to properly care for them. *sigh*

I wish the best to everyone's Betta or Bettas!

-PWG-


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

PeteWentzGirl518 said:


> Hi everyone! I just thought I'd add my own little story to this thread,
> 
> It was approximately two weeks ago when I entered my local petco and discovered "baby bettas". I was surprised that they sold them so young, and I bought a very cute almost Cambodian looking one. I named him/her Diamond. I bought them for the surprise.
> 
> ...


Hi! You can apparently feed fries microworms, vinegar worms or baby brine shrimp, just hatched so they don't lose the nutrients.

Babies from petco should do fine with crushed pellets and frozen food. I had to "teach" my younger one that crushed pellets is food, by blowing it around the surface in a tiny cup. she learnt very fast. New Life Spectrum small fish formula works very well too.

Definitely keep them warm with very frequent water changes.


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

cute baby!


----------

